# Goats poisoned with D-Con



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

This post is just a "heads up" regarding rodenticide poisoning and rotten people. Monday morning I went out to milk. I always feed the boys first so they don't get noisy before I go into the barn to milk. I went into their pen, didn't see a thing out of the ordinary, gave them their alfalfa and walked out. As I was heading to the barn I noticed our wether eating off the ground where there should not have been any food, I put down my pail to see what he was into. Someone had come onto my property, gone into the buck pen, and poured a pretty good sized pile of blue D-Con pellets under the edge of their spool. It was just sticking out enough where they could nibble at it, push the spool around(which they do all day) and get to more and eventually finish it off without me possibly noticing.

I have hopefully gotten to them in time, but wish to share a few things I've learned. One, my vet is awesome and will answer her phone even after only 3 hours of sleep  Second, if caught in time, they can be initially treated with a couple rounds of activated charcoal and daily injections of vitamin K for a month, followed up with blood tests to see if it has worked. If not, the injections continue until the blood work comes back clean. Third, take that second to look into any strange behavior exhibited by your goats, it might save their lives.

There are some really rotten people out there, don't ever underestimate what someone might do. Rodenticides are a very cruel way to die. D-Con in particular acts as an anticoagulant and the animal bleeds to death internally. My goats are quiet and no trouble, they have never gotten out into the neighborhood. While we have recently moved and things are a mess on the back of our property, we have a very nice little barn with electric net fence and a beautiful chicken coop and run. Other than a few temporary pens for the boys and the new goat, with a tarp on top, our property is not an eyesore. I don't know why some people do these horrible things to animals, the Sheriff said some people just "get off" on doing these kinds of things. Whatever it might be, I am sad and disgusted with the whole thing and my sons(whose goats these are) do not understand why someone would do this to innocent animals.

Just be aware of what's going on with your herd, you are the shepherd  

Carrie


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, Carrie, what a sad story. So sorry this happened to you and your family.

Please keep us posted on how your goats make out.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I fully understand about how evil people can be, a 15 year old kid lite my barn on fire and killed all my goats-older milkers, young buck, newborns and pregnant due any day mothers. Horrible way to die and they almost got my dogs, since I had 4 dogs sharing the goat barn and 4 more in the house, that also caught on fire.

People who do things like that are our future serial killers.

You did a great job finding the pile of poison. Fantastic save! Healing wishes sent to your goats, and to your kids who had to learn something that no kid should have to learn.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope your goats will be OK. I'm glad you found the poison before any more was eaten. Several years back, my DH caught a carload of kids throwing fire crackers into my milker pen during the height of fire season. He called the cops and the kids were arrested.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

That is so terrible to have a psychopath in the area. I hope that person can get exposed some how.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. That is just so wrong.  I hope that your goats are ok.


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the words of support for our goaties. Other than being extremely upset being used as daily pincushions, the boys seem to be fine. One week down, three to go! :/ Now the work to make our yard more secure, at least our temps are finally below 100!!! Reason to celebrate around here!

The person we believe could be responsible for this is a two strike offender in the neighborhood and the Sheriff is actively looking into it while trying to keep me from being cited with harassment. Amazing how many rights those who have tried to hurt our children and loved ones still have, while we have to be careful how outspoken we are about warning others. I'm not a "witch hunt" kind of person in the least, but something is wrong with the system.

Carrie


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe you should put up a security camera in the meantime.


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

Or get a good dog.... Great Pyrenese are amazing for protecting overstock and are also very good tempered.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Sheriff should be asked to do a lot more because that milk would wind up in humans so it is an attack on the food chain and in that context it is attempted mass murder which should result in a significant investigation not something kids do for yucks.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

AlaynaMay said:


> Or get a good dog.... Great Pyrenese are amazing for protecting overstock and are also very good tempered.


Unless they break like mine did. =/


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

sounds like this is a problem in your area. if something happens again in your neighborhood, i think it could be considered habitual. at that point you could ask your local pd put up surveylance cameras. (they may laugh at you) but, i know for a fact (i was in the legal industry) that they do have the equipment. they usually use it for drug related cases, but have been know to use it in other habitual cases.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a lot of things going on on for a few years. Animals turned loose on the highway. People stealing cattle panels off the back fenceline. Chickens and Turkeys disappering. Funny little things that you knew had a human mind behind behind it. Then, I got fed up with it and got one of these.








Everything stopped instantly


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Skeeter, I love the way you think!! 
What a beauty!!


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

What breed is he? He's beautiful.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My Pyrs are doing a good job of slowing the criminal element down. I would love to find a Tibetan Mastiff stud to cross with my Pyr. What great pups those would be!


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

Olivia is a Fila Brasileiro. 
I honestly couldn't recommend them to a beginner that has never worked with a personal guardian dog before. They are the sweetest most gentle dog within the family, even with the children and small animals. Olive loves the baby goats and will spend her whole day following them around watching them play and sleep. They do best in a calm stabile home without a lot of people coming and going or high emotions running rampant. They are easily trained and are not nervous dogs, couch potatoes in fact. They are highly protective though so care must be taken to prevent accidents with strangers.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Qz Sioux said:


> AlaynaMay said:
> 
> 
> > Or get a good dog.... Great Pyrenese are amazing for protecting overstock and are also very good tempered.
> ...


Get a Ridgeback. They don't break. Being beat at anything is never an option. Makes them harder to train but they come around with absolute consistency and getting tough as needed. At least that's how mine is. She would probably be killed before she quit fighting an enemy. They have such a pain tolerance! Took her years to quite having scrapes on her bak from going under barb wire. Just didn't hurt enough for her to care. And she will just stand on the porch wagging her tail all happy while beating the heck out of the corner of a post with it. Doesn't act like its happening lol. The first couple years I was a bit unsure about having got her honestly, but now that she is mature I really like her. Would get another.

Oh, and she doesn't bark unless something is going on. And when she does, she sounds very intimidating. When our border collie barks, we are like whatev. When we here Safara, the Ridgeback bark, we all see what's going on.

They are supposed to be wary of strangers but she wasn't until about 3-4 years old. But our other dog, Allie, the Border Collie's favorite thing is strangers because they will still throw the stick/ball/frisbee, so that was kind of her only example. But she has come out of that as she matured and now she is fine with people who come from time to time or very often.. but new people she stands back and barks. Doesn't try to bite or act stupid, just sounds an alarm. Some fears from Allie that rubbed of on her as a pup (like of the sight/sound of a gun), she threw off as she got older all on her own. I like that


----------

